# Visit Y Knot, Montana, 1883



## CarolineFyffe (Oct 11, 2011)

Come visit Y Knot, Montana, 1883, where the McCutcheon family tame the old West! A family this large is sure to have a few bumps and misunderstandings throughout their days&#8230;as Faith Brown finds out the hard way.

http://www.amazon.com/Montana-Dawn-Heartland-Caroline-Fyffe/dp/0843964278/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

When Luke McCutcheon finds Faith Brown about to give birth in her rickety wagon, his first instincts are to ride for help. Instead, he stays and delivers a beautiful baby girl. Unable to leave the pretty young widow and her little son and newborn unprotected in the Montana wilderness, he brings them along on his family's cattle drive, to the absolute delight of the other friendly cowboys.

"I enjoyed every minute of the book and that's about as good as a book can get!"
-Philosophy of Romance

Luke, third son of Montana's wealthy McCutcheon family, is different from his brothers. As the offspring of a Cheyenne warrior, he carries a chip on his shoulder for all to see. His flashing eyes and handsome face make Faith feel she's stepped into some long-ago tale where men cherish their women--and keep them safe. If only she could trust him! Faith is on the run, and although she's pampered and protected by Luke and his family, she just can't risk the consequences of sharing the details of her past--one that's hunting to take her back to the nightmare she's just escaped. Happy-ever-afters are for fairytales, she reminds herself sternly as her heart feels the warm pull of his. Still, she can't help but dream of a loving family, a home to call her own, a beautiful and bright&#8230;Montana Dawn


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Caroline, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Sounds good to me, Caroline, and I just love the landscape up there.


----------



## CarolineFyffe (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks so much, Linda!  I do too.  And I love historical settings...

Have a great Halloween!

~C


----------



## CarolineFyffe (Oct 11, 2011)

*16 5-STAR REVIEWS* _*MONTANA DAWN * _--Ride with the McCutcheon brothers in an adventure you'll long remember...

"Montana Dawn is not a soft, fluffy, romance. It's a story of real people, hard times and harder choices. I enjoyed every minute of the book and that's about as good as a book can get!" ~~Philosophy of Romance

3.99 at Amazon and B&N

http://www.amazon.com/Montana-Dawn-McCutcheon-Family-ebook/dp/B005R21RIK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------

